# Touche eject du CD ne fonctionne plus avec Mac OS 9.2 ?



## webi (30 Avril 2002)

Bonjour,

je viens d'installer MAC OS 9.2.2 sur mon mon G4 et la touche "eject du CD" ne fonctionne que lorsque je sélectionne un CD qui est sur le bureau.

Avant  je pouvait m'en servir pour ouvrir le tiroir sans appuyer sur le bouton placer sur le lecteur.

Y a-t-il une extension à activer ou à désactiver pour que cel marche ? 

D'avance merci pour toutes réponses.


----------



## webi (1 Mai 2002)

je crois avoir oublié de préciser que la touche eject dont je parle est sur le clavier biensur !!

Alors ????

Quelqu'un as une idée ???


----------



## Ritchie (2 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par webi:
*je crois avoir oublié de préciser que la touche eject dont je parle est sur le clavier biensur !!

Alors ????

Quelqu'un as une idée ???*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Hello,
Reçois- tu un message te signalant que ce CD ne peut être rangé? Je suis sur un IMAC style mange disque et ça fonctionne


----------



## Ritchie (2 Mai 2002)

Rectificatif pour "webi"

As-tu un cd d'installé dans ton tiroir quand tu emploie la touche EJECT?


----------



## webi (3 Mai 2002)

Non il n'y a pas de CD dans le lecteur.

Mais avant, lorsque j'appuyais sur la touche eject le tiroir s'ouvrait. (CD ou pas CD)


----------



## Ritchie (3 Mai 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par webi:
*Non il n'y a pas de CD dans le lecteur.

Mais avant, lorsque j'appuyais sur la touche eject le tiroir s'ouvrait. (CD ou pas CD)*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Ouais, c'est bizarre et si tu fais un redémarrage avec la touche eject enfoncé ça fonctionne?


----------



## Nicok (13 Mai 2002)

Etrange ton truc. Aucun problème chez moi, avec ou sans cd à l'intérieur. Idem, sys. 9.2.2.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (17 Mai 2002)

sur les Imacs je ne sais pas comment ça fonctionne, mais sur les portables les touches "raccourcis machines" (ejecter le cd, baisser le son, la luminosité de l'écran... etc) sont des touches "fonctions". Si sur ton clavier tu as une touche "FN" (c'est pas une blagggggue rhooo arretez les mecs, FN=FonctioN) donc si tu as une touche "FN" presse la en même temps que ta touche d'ejection. Si ça fonctionne, il ne te reste plus qu'a activer ou non "les touches fonctions" dans le tableau de bord "clavier".

D'ailleurs, même si c'est pas ça, un ptit coup d'oeil sur "clavier", pourra ptet t'éclairer...

Bon courage !


----------

